

Monster Buys HotJobs From Yahoo For $225 Million - aresant
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/03/yahoo-hotjobs-monster-225-million/

======
aresant
Monster originally tried to buy HotJobs for $350 million, was outbid by Yahoo
who wound up paying $436 million in 2002.

